# Help needed with Personal Website and Blog Designing



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

I have decided to build my website in the following 10 days in which I am free, as I have nothing else to do. The problem is that I am a HTML and CSS n00b and I still haven't learnt Python. Please solve the following problems of mine :

*Website Building Software*

1. I need a software to build it via WYSWIG and it must be really easy to use
2. I must be able to use that software in Ubuntu.
3. The software should be preferably made from QT, Python, Java, GTK2+, Perl or Ruby(in that order).
4. The software should have available tutorials for easy use

*Webhosting*

1. I already have a google pages account
2. I am thinking of going for paid hosting
3. I can Spare Rs. 350/- max for one year


*Blog*

1. The blog must be easy to edit/use
2. I like blogger and have an account
3. But I want to be able to catogarise posts, which I am unable to do in Blogger
4. Willing to try out wordpress

Will I be able to make both the blog and webiste within the same domain and intergrated into each other ?

I also need some advice on where to start and how to proceed.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 17, 2008)

Kompozer : *www.kompozer.net/

That should work for designing web sites.
But still , if you want the best, go for Dreamweaver on wine.
It runs pretty well.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Kompozer : *www.kompozer.net/
> 
> That should work for designing web sites.
> But still , if you want the best, go for Dreamweaver on wine.
> It runs pretty well.


how do I install it ?
my compiler is screwed, so no point trying to compile it.
I did not find it by doing sudo apt-get install kompozer.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 17, 2008)

^Should be on the repos ,
Anyways here's a link : *kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/kompozer/kompozer-0.7.10-i386.deb

Btw, what do you mean by a "screwed" compiler?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Should be on the repos ,
> Anyways here's a link : *kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/kompozer/kompozer-0.7.10-i386.deb
> 
> Btw, what do you mean by a "screwed" compiler?


got deb...

and my compiler don't compile well. only small software manage to get built.
need to wait for hardy to start kompiling.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 17, 2008)

@metalhead, like always, you can get the lowest priced hosting from me. Only 149! If you really want it, then please do purchase before 31st as prices might not be the same afterwards. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74717


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 17, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> and my compiler don't compile well. only small software manage to get built.
> need to wait for hardy to start kompiling.



Eh? Whats Hardy got to do with compiling?
Just make sure you got build essential and stuff.
And compiling errors dont mean compiler problem , they could also mean , dependencies are missing.
Ubuntu seperates dev files , so if you have say pidgin installed , doesnt mean you have pidgin development files installed too.
So, trying to compile a pidgin plugin , say guifications, would result in a compile error saying : pidgin not found.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> @metalhead, like always, you can get the lowest priced hosting from me. Only 149! If you really want it, then please do purchase before 31st as prices might not be the same afterwards.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74717


I will buy only AFTER atleast the blog part is finalised.
and there is 90% chance that I will meet the 31st deadline.
can I configure kompozer's publish button to publish directly to your server ?


rayraven said:


> Eh? Whats Hardy got to do with compiling?
> Just make sure you got build essential and stuff.
> And compiling errors dont mean compiler problem , they could also mean , dependencies are missing.
> Ubuntu seperates dev files , so if you have say pidgin installed , doesnt mean you have pidgin development files installed too.
> So, trying to compile a pidgin plugin , say guifications, would result in a compile error saying : pidgin not found.


All that learning I will do afterwards.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 17, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> can I configure kompozer's publish button to publish directly to your server ?



Any software will work as long as it supports ftp uploads or frontpage extensions.


----------



## slugger (Mar 17, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 2. I like blogger and have an account
> 3. But I want to be able to catogarise posts, which I am unable to do in Blogger



you* can* categorise posts in your blogger blog

i done that for *my blog*


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 17, 2008)

hey, am a moron when it comes to Linux   ..........so can I ask u guys something??

Will Kompozer work with Windows??


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 17, 2008)

^Yep, Kompozer's cross-platform.
*superb-east.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/kompozer/kompozer-0.7.10-win32.zip

Btw,create your own thread, dont hijack this.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 17, 2008)

^^thanx 

Is this better than Dreamwaver?? I know a little HTML and JavaScript........


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 17, 2008)

^ As I said, please create your own thread, dont hijack this.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 17, 2008)

@gautham: Blogger has labels right? They aren't too bad. Almost like categories...

Also try not to start of with a wizzywig editor. Cause you will most definitely come across problems later on that will take much more trouble fixing than if you know your HTML and CSS throughly. Use wizzywig only as a convenience and not an absolute tool. 

And Dreamweaver...haven't used it in years...


----------



## slugger (Mar 17, 2008)

as long as you dont add more than one label to a post, your label is your category


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Any software will work as long as it supports ftp uploads or frontpage extensions.


I indirectly asked if kompozer supports the thing that your site needs to be supported.

In Laymen's language:

Does KompoZer support FTP Uploads or FrontPage Extentions ?


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 17, 2008)

^Yes.Kompozer supports FTP Upload.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 17, 2008)

@jinmatt why dont u try nvu.? And gautham y dont u use modded wp.?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 17, 2008)

WP will be best option for you.
You dont need to know any language for this.


Yes you can have a static website+ blog on same account like:
yoursite.com -> static site
blog.yoursite.com OR yoursite.com/blog -> your personal blog.

Sub-domain option will work only if your host provide this features.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 17, 2008)

Pathik said:


> @jinmatt why dont u try nvu.? And gautham y dont u use modded wp.?



Nvu's Dead. Kompozer takes over where Nvu left off.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

so how do I get started with WordPress ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

bump ?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 17, 2008)

Wordpress installation instructions are nicely laid out on the Wordpress.org site. Very easy to follow.

(Addicted is spelt with two Ds....)


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 17, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> so how do I get started with WordPress ?


It's easy. Just buy a hosting, then goto the Fantastico and install WP. Just a single click will install WP.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 17, 2008)

yes..installation using fantastico is very easy. Just a 2 min process. But your host should provide this feature.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> It's easy. Just buy a hosting, then goto the Fantastico and install WP. Just a single click will install WP.


OK, I got my money ready for hosting and will soon buy it.
But can I install wordpress within a website ?
I am planning to make my blog in the format *www . blogname . mysite . in
*Is it possible if I use my own domain name ?
I want to install wordpress right inside that particular sub domain.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 18, 2008)

^^^^^^
Yes it possible to have your blog as sub-domain name, depending on feature provided by your host.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> ^^^^^^
> Yes it possible to have your blog as sub-domain name, depending on feature provided by your host.


and what is the bandwidth such a site comsumes ?


----------



## ahref (Mar 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> and what is the bandwidth such a site comsumes ?


More traffic you have more bandwidth you will consume.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> and what is the bandwidth such a site comsumes ?


as said by ashok, more traffic more bandwidth. To save bandwidth use less multimedia on your site.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> as said by ashok, more traffic more bandwidth. To save bandwidth use less multimedia on your site.


what about hosting all multimedia on media hosting sites like imageshack ?
the problem is that I have gone for a 3gb per month scheme, and looking at the extremely light chotocheeta.com's bandwidth consuption of 8gb per month makes me scared.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 18, 2008)

build a site that does not "prefer" IE 
*www.anybrowser.org/campaign/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2008)

praka123 said:


> build a site that does not "prefer" IE
> *www.anybrowser.org/campaign/


don't say things that are tooo darn obvious.
what else do you expect me to do ?
my site will have the following logos :

1. Best Viewed with Firefox logo

2. Powered by Linux logo

3. Switch to linux and experience the WoW logo

4. Powered by WordPress Logo

5. GetFlash and GetGnash logo

6. Get VLC Plugin logo

7. Webhoster's powered by logo

and what you said is the top one


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 18, 2008)

^How abt the spoof that sabayon guys tried sometime back.
"Cannot be viewed with I.E"


----------



## praka123 (Mar 18, 2008)

^ROFL!seems gautham will make IE gys sweat


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^How abt the spoof that sabayon guys tried sometime back.
> "Cannot be viewed with I.E"


is that page still active ? atleast a screenshot ? it sounds terribly funny to me 
although on a serious note, such sites ARE possible. many sites don't render well on IE7.


praka123 said:


> ^ROFL!seems gautham will make IE gys sweat


I just want my site to be compatible with the following browsers:

1. Mozilla Firefox
2. Opera
3. Konqueror
4. Opera Mini
5. Android Browser
6. The browser thingy that powers Damn Small Linux and Fluxbuntu

if I make a site thats compatible with the first three, there is no reason why it should not run on IE and Safari(afterall, safari is the son of Konqueror.)


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> is that page still active ? atleast a screenshot ? it sounds terribly funny to me
> although on a serious note, such sites ARE possible. many sites don't render well on IE7.



It's not there anymore, sometime back, there used to be a statement saying something in the lines of
"This site doesnt work with internet explorer 6.
We dont even care if it works with IE 7.
Go get firefox or smthing else.
And how can you even live in a world without tabs, you're insane"

The last line is exactly the same , i think , i remember it coz it was so friggin' hilarious.



MetalheadGautham said:


> if I make a site thats compatible with the first three, *there is no reason why it should not run on IE* and Safari(afterall, safari is the son of Konqueror.)


My Dear  boy, you dont know IE well enough


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 18, 2008)

slugger said:


> you* can* categorise posts in your blogger blog
> 
> i done that for *my blog*



Argh! what an overloaded blog. Takes a gr8 amount of CPU. Trim it dude. you'll lose visitors. don't have more than 7 posts on the main page.



MetalheadGautham said:


> is that page still active ? atleast a screenshot ? it sounds terribly funny to me
> although on a serious note, such sites ARE possible. many sites don't render well on IE7.
> 
> I just want my site to be compatible with the following browsers:
> ...




if you want to power your site with AJAX which changes the page without reloading it; then your site will be compatible with -

Firefox, Opera, Netscape 7+, IE, Safari.

in AJAX except for IE, the XmlHttp request object method is same. Now in IE, its different on different versions.

More about ajax - www.w3schools.com/ajax/


----------



## praka123 (Mar 18, 2008)

@ray:
here is one site I found which says *"This site is NOT DESIGNED for use with INTERNET EXPLORER."*
try with IE(I dont have!) to be sure:
*www.crimsonreavers.com/


----------



## goobimama (Mar 18, 2008)

There was this little banner that one could put. Like a small strip in the top right corner. Only appears when you use IE and says something mean about it. CSS should do the trick I guess...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ahh.......
again browser probleam. If you are going to use WP..than it will be compatible with all browser. You dont need to think about browser compatibility.

Anyway, dont indulge me in browser war in this thread.



MetalheadGautham said:


> what about hosting all multimedia on media hosting sites like imageshack ?
> the problem is that I have gone for a 3gb per month scheme, and looking at the extremely light chotocheeta.com's bandwidth consuption of 8gb per month makes me scared.


You can always upgrade your plan.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 18, 2008)

goobimama said:


> There was this little banner that one could put. Like a small strip in the top right corner. Only appears when you use IE and says something mean about it. CSS should do the trick I guess...


did u meant: 
*www.spreadfirefox.com/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 19, 2008)

^^ok guys, forget browser wars for now

I need a few days, maximum a week, for my payment and initialisation of the site. Once thats done, I will start posting here again, with real world questions(questions whose answers directly affect the appearence of my website). Till then, hibernation mode for this thread.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 19, 2008)

praka123 said:


> did u meant:
> *www.spreadfirefox.com/


Well it's not there on spreadfirefox.com, but yeah, it was mentioned on one of it's posts a long time back. (I have 551 points btw! Woohoo!)


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 19, 2008)

_Offtopic:_


> "You will get it by 28th or so. Before 31st you will get it 100%." - The broadband guy


 
Aaah, the age old _100%-hojayega-saab_ promise.
Never works.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 24, 2008)

can I get templates for websites to be designed with KompoZer ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 24, 2008)

update:

hosting and domain purchase finalised.
I am using Cyrus' Dhamaka 300mb storage 3GB pm + .in domain plan.
Will finish payment in a few days.
Expect my site online in less than a fortnight.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 24, 2008)

^Sweet. So you goin for wordpress?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 24, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Sweet. So you goin for wordpress?


site is www.metalnet.in
blog is based on wordpress
blog address is www.mytoxicblog.metalnet.in

but both will take upto a fortnight to come online.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> site is www.metalnet.in
> blog is based on wordpress
> blog address is www.mytoxicblog.metalnet.in
> 
> but both will take upto a fortnight to come online.


I am also to design and code my site www.itech7.com after 27th March 2008 a.k.a from Friday this week.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 24, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> I am also to design and code my site www.itech7.com after 27th March 2008 a.k.a from Friday this week.


good luck to you then.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> good luck to you then.


same to you  ; for your designing and website.


----------

